# Constant runny poo...never really had a solid one...



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Jeanette

I'm looking for some advice...

Our twins are now 16 months and have never really had solid poos (well only a couple of times that I can remember).  Their poos are alway really soft, almost diahorrea like.


Is it normal for them to have runny poo?  or should I take them to my gp?

Thanks, Alison


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Alison

Your toddlers may have what is referred to as ''toddler diarrhoea''.

Have a read of this link and let me know what you think:

http://www.patient.co.uk/showdoc/23069041/

Jxx

POST CONTAINS UNCONFIRMED EXTERNAL WEBSITE; FERTILITY FRIENDS IS NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ITS CONTENT


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Jeanette

The consistency definately seems about right (with the vegetables), but not frequency...They only tend to do one poo a day, with occasional days where they do 2 or 3.

They do only get full fat milk and yogurts, although it is a lighter butter that I use.  In terms of drinks, they only drink water throughout the day and have their formula bottles morning and night.

breakfast is ready brek or weetabix with banana
morning snack of a biscuit or toast
Lunch is always home cooked meat or fish with vegetables followed by fromage frais
Afternoon snack is either banana, crisps or chocolate (the only fruit they'll eat is banana)
Dinner is either a jar or fish fingers/chicken pieces and fromage frais

Could the cause be their unhealthy snack options??

Thanks for taking the time to respond.

Alison x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Alison

How ''runny'' is there poo? is it like diarrhoea..or is it watery?

Try stopping the unhealthy snacks and see what happens.

Try giving yogurts with the probiotics/friendly bacteria in

Jxx


----------



## AlisonS (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi jeanette

Jasmine is worse.  She is now having 3-4 poos a day and all are really soft and some contain mucus.

Finlay is only having one a day, so I'm not too worried about him.

They both had d&v 3 weeks ago and Jasmine has continued with between 2 and 4 poos per day, which more recently has been 4 a day.  Her wee bum is really sore and causing her quite a bit of discomfort.

I plan to take her to my gp this week.  I'll let you know how we get on.

Take care, Alison


----------

